# New Kid on the Block - Apex Wav pump



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

interesting write up on Apex's latest addition to their ecosystem. Some interesting features and missteps as per the article... so, anyone considering dumping their Vortechs, Tunzes, Jebao/jcod etc in favor of these?

https://reefbuilders.com/2016/02/25/neptune-wav-pump-review/


----------

